# Effexor withdrawal



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious to hear what others have experienced when going off Effexor. I've been on it for about a year for anxiety, which stems from my IBS troubles. I was having anxiety attacks a lot before I took it. Effexor seemed to help a lot with this (but it didn't do anything for my IBS itself). However, the last few months the effects seemed to be waning, as I was starting to have more frequent anxiety attacks. I went up an extra pill a day for two months, which did nothing, and then this month I've been slowly going off it altogether. I took Paxil awhile ago, and when I went off that I was sooo moody. Going down levels of Effexor seemed to be perfectly fine, until today, the first day of no Effexor. It's not moodiness or anything, more like this brain fog/dizziness/intensely weird feeling in my head. Anyone else experienced this? How long did it last?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't come off that one, but it sounds like what people report. I think most people have the worst of that for a week or two, although there are some horror stories out there and I'd avoid looking for those if you tend to be anxious.If you are having problems talk to the doctor or pharmacist. Some people will separate out a lower dose from a pill (either cut or pull apart the capsule) and some do an every other day thing for awhile, but I think that may stretch things out more as it has a short half life and some people get withdrawl from missing one dose while they are on it, so that may not be a good option.Sometimes they will start a low dose of something with a long half life until you are over this drug then taper that off as some things have fewer symptoms when you stop.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Coming off of Effexor made my IBS much, much, MUCH worse. I lost 15 pounds in two weeks because I could barely eat. It gave me vertigo which went away but now I have a fear of heights that I never had before. It also gave me what they call the 'brain shivers'. I would feel this electric shock going through my brain. It freaked me out.I had to go off Effexor because of the nightmares. I dreamt people were trying to brutally murder me. At the time I was in an outpatient program at the Douglas Psychiatric hospital in Montreal, and everyone else in the group had the same sort of dreams.I hated being on Effexor but I hated going off of it even more. It eventually stopped but my God was it bad. For months afterwards I would still feel like the floor was pushing against my feet.


----------



## jesselle (Aug 2, 2010)

Been through Effexor withdrawal it's pretty intense. Almost feels like "electrical pulses" in your brain... Depending on the amount you've taken and how long will depend on how you should come off. Talk to your doctor about a gradual decrease because of your sensitivity. Some have even gone the extent of opening the capsule and taking one bead out a day. I'm terrified to come off Effexor (150mg). I went through 2 days of withdrawal because of a delay in getting my refill and not only did it intensify my IBS, but my moods were wacky! I was irritable and snappy, my brain felt like it was constantly being zapped, and very sensitive to just about everything. It was an instantaneous deep depression which I have not experienced in years. I would recommend making your doc aware of your concerns promptly. I hope you feel better soon and much luck to you! Keep your chin up!


----------

